# First behmor roast



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought a behmor from someone on the TMC forum and completed my first roast yesterday with Hasbean El Salvador Finca Argentina washed.

It was half a lb on the p1 profile and took about 12 mins in total. I wanted to stop as soon as first crack was finished but I ended up taking it further than I wanted with predominantly roasty flavours coming through in a clever dripper today. I'm going to save it for a few days and try as espresso when I'm back with Roy and Alex but I'm going to give another half pound a go tomorrow.

For anyone else with a behmor - how long after you hit the cooling button do you think the beans continue to roast for, and do you recommend sticking with p1 for the moment?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Take a look at 'Behmor/Roaster Thing' if you have not already looked.. Its written by a guy called Ira in the US. Its packed full of ideas how best to control a Behmor. It has an excellent Inventory section which I still use to this day. Join the Behmor List on the site and you can see how others are doing with the Behmor.

http://www.roasterthing.com/GetRoasterThing

Ira tries to incorporate all useful suggestions & brings out 'beta' updates almost on a weekly basis. He once incorporated a whole section on label printing for me.

Happy roasting


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

On my behmor I always took out the drum to end the roast. I got tired of this and also fiddling with stretching/compressing the profiles and so was glad when I found a cheap hottop (whose drum turns away from the heater compared to the behmor). Good luck though as there are plenty of decent profiles online for this machine.


----------

